# MTD 5122 Yard Machine Snowblower



## Peaches20 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi, 
I tried to start up my MTD snow blower yesterday and couldn't get it started. I have model 5122, two-stage start. I had the machine serviced two years ago and have only used it once or twice since then. Now that I have about 10 inches of snow, I cannot start the snow blower. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the manual and/or have any suggestions as to how to get it to start? I really would like a copy of the manual.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome . . .

Most likely a fuel system problem , since you have not run it in a while. See if you can get it to kick over with some starting fluid. Also, run a bottle of fuel injector cleaner in the tank. . . assuming you get it to run.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would guess fuel issue also. if it is a 5hp Tecumseh should be able to try cleaning the carb quickly. put a bag under the gas cap, tilt it forward onto the bucket and then remove the float bowl and see what you find. make sure the holes in the bolt that hold the float bowl on is clear and that the float/needle move and you should likely be able to get it running again.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Did you try the electric starter?


----------

